# Your thoughts on a featured model car every month?



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

I'm thinking of getting a section going on the main site area like we have for Lowrider Bikes and Cars:

http://www.layitlow.com/rides.shtml
http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/

But for model cars. I would also add a new featured model car to the main homepage of the site every month.

What are you thoughts?


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

it's a great idea!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

we asked for this last time now youre just getting around to it:thumbsdown:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Lownslow302 said:


> we asked for this last time now youre just getting around to it:thumbsdown:


Better late than never and it's still going to take me a while to get to.  I'm in the process of reworking the tech section and I'm also going to add a featured lowrider bike to the homepage. Those are first on the list but I'm hoping to get a model car featured by the first of July.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

dig_derange said:


> it's a great idea!


X2!! that would be cool as hell!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LayItLow said:


> I'm thinking of getting a section going on the main site area like we have for Lowrider Bikes and Cars:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/rides.shtml
> http://www.layitlow.com/lowriderbikes/
> ...


Hell yes! Thank you for even considering this...


Lownslow302 said:


> we asked for this last time now youre just getting around to it:thumbsdown:


Now is not the time for a smart mouth :roflmao:



LayItLow said:


> Better late than never and it's still going to take me a while to get to.  I'm in the process of reworking the tech section and I'm also going to add a featured lowrider bike to the homepage. Those are first on the list but I'm hoping to get a model car featured by the first of July.


That would be awesome... Again thanks for the consideration...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I think it's a great idea. I look forward to hearing more! :h5: :yes:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

I'll need some help in determining the criteria to include in the featured page (as far as technical specs go). What criteria goes into a model car?

For example, this is the typical list I've used for a bicycle:Owner (real or forum name):
Location (optional):
Club (if applicable):
Wheels:
Frame:
Parts:
Paint:​

And this is the typical list for a lowrider:Vehicle:
Owner:
Location (optional):
Car Club (if applicable):
Engine:
Wheels:
Tires:
Suspension/Hydraulics:
Paint:​

Considering I've never built a model car (other than a couple snap together kits with stickers from long ago), I'm not up on what all the details are that deserve to be highlighted in an info column.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

The criteria you have above is great to start with and it works for me just fine; hopefully others will chime in with a few suggestions but as far as what you have there now, it works.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

darkside customs said:


> Now is not the time for a smart mouth :roflmao:


meh, i was surprised the 2012 build topic was pinned as quickly as it was usually you have to twist arms to get anything done


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Tonioseven said:


> The criteria you have above is great to start with and it works for me just fine; hopefully others will chime in with a few suggestions but as far as what you have there now, it works.


So does the detail on some of these models include the type of wheels/tires, a model hydraulic set in the trunk, a certain engine type, etc? Or is it more basic than that, like just paint, kit level/type, etc.?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well most of us are beyond snap kits except for Mclovin.... 
The criteria you have is great...
A lot of the guys open doors and trunks and have detailed setups, etc....
Not to mention amazing pattern work...
There are a few guys that put actual working hydros on their builds but most of us build static juiced rides....

Now I do have one question... Is it gonna be just for lowriders or would say body dropped minitrucks be eligible?
The reason I ask is a lot of the members in my club build layed out trucks... With some pretty amazing scratch built fab work....


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Type of wheel, type of paint, tires used, engine used and the modifications performed in the engine, body mods, and suspension tricks used. Damn near anything done to a 1:1 can be done to a 1:24/25th scale vehicle.*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> meh, i was surprised the 2012 build topic was pinned as quickly as it was usually you have to twist arms to get anything done


 Now isn't the time to be negative, there'll be enough of that later around here; you know how it goes.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great idea!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Tonioseven said:


> Now isn't the time to be negative, there'll be enough of that later around here; you know how it goes.


:wave::h5:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

darkside customs said:


> Well most of us are beyond snap kits except for Mclovin....
> The criteria you have is great...
> A lot of the guys open doors and trunks and have detailed setups, etc....
> Not to mention amazing pattern work...
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.

And to answer your question: Anything "clean" will be eligible to be added to the models sections and I'll find a place for them there... it's likely my prejudices coming from a lowrider background will play a part in preferring the more traditional lowrider when it comes to being featured on the homepage, but an awesomely put together ride won't always be excluded just because it doesn't fall in the traditional category of lowrider. We have to mix things up sometimes.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Tonioseven said:


> *Type of wheel, type of paint, tires used, engine used and the modifications performed in the engine, body mods, and suspension tricks used. Damn near anything done to a 1:1 can be done to a 1:24/25th scale vehicle.*


 The scale size might actually be something I should include in the specs. Is 1:24 or 1:25 the vast majority or are there others commonly used?


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Yes, those are the main two but you also have 1/8, 1/12, 1/16, 1/18, 1/20, 1/32, 1/35 (primarily for military vehicles), 1/64, 1/87. I think that covers it.*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

1/24 and 1/25 scale are mainly the size... But there are a couple guys who build 1/16 and larger...
And I understand where you are coming from in that aspect...


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Tonioseven said:


> *Yes, those are the main two but you also have 1/8, 1/12, 1/16, 1/18, 1/20, 1/32, 1/35 (primarily for military vehicles), 1/64, 1/87. I think that covers it.*


So, right now, would it be fair to include the following criteria that should included when requesting stats should be:


Vehicle type:
Owner username:
Location (optional):
Car Club (if applicable):
Engine:
Wheels:
Tires:
Suspension/Hydraulics:
Paint:
Scale:​

Is it fair to ask for suspension/engine/wheels/etc in the information fields? It won't all be required if it doesn't apply in the model layout but I still want to set a general criteria to ask for.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

LayItLow said:


> So, right now, would it be fair to include the following criteria that should included when requesting stats should be:
> Vehicle type:
> Owner username:
> Location (optional):
> ...


I think so, most of us use aftermarket wheels/tires from either pegasus hobbies or hoppin hydros so we list the part number like some people use 1109's on their builds, I have used pegasus 5.20s tires on revell wire wheels straight from the lowrider kits in the past


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Sounds good to me.* :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Great idea!! Maybe add modifications to the list :dunno:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

pancho1969 said:


> Great idea!! Maybe add modifications to the list :dunno:


I'm open to suggestions so feel free to let me know whatever you are thinking.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

FYI: http://www.layitlow.com/modelcars is now active but it currrently just redirects to here. I'll get a section built for it soon.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

LayItLow said:


> I'm open to suggestions so feel free to let me know whatever you are thinking.


I think the list you made basically covers it, but you would need to add "all modifications" and "scratch built parts" to the list. Other than that, I think you got it. And thanks for the sentiment. It'll be nice to see the model builders getting a little bit of the spotlight, God knows we put in the work. 


And Eso: stop being a negative nancy. You can either bitch cause they don't change shit OR bitch when they do, but you don't get to bitch at both.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

sinicle said:


> I think the list you made basically covers it, but you would need to add "all modifications" and "scratch built parts" to the list. Other than that, I think you got it. And thanks for the sentiment. It'll be nice to see the model builders getting a little bit of the spotlight, God knows we put in the work.
> 
> 
> And Eso: stop being a negative nancy. You can either bitch cause they don't change shit OR bitch when they do, but you don't get to bitch at both.


He said Negative Nancy... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, okay with me


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

I love the idea!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*This is an absloutely FANTASTIC idea ! The criteria is spot on ! Thanx for the consideration !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats a cool idea, I need to get my ass to build some lowlows now


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm on-board


----------



## CHEVYXXX (Aug 9, 2011)

really cool idea !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm down with that...


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

Great idea and ignore lownslow302. He causes more problems that anything. Thanks for consideration.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Haha negative Nancy I thought the same thing when I read his post's haha. And whiz the jerk off that thinks its a bad idea?!?!? :buttkick:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

This is COOL! I agree with most of the guys here in sayin thanks for the consideration. I think the list you have put together is pretty close to the right idea. Scale or 1:1 is still slightly different, but mostly catergories wise, they are about the same. If I may suggest something a little more to scale terms?

Vehicle:
Owner:
Location (optional):
Car Club (if applicable):
Engine:
Wheels:
Tires:
Suspension/Hydraulics:
Paint:
Scale: 
Modifications: 
Scratch built items (if applicable):



The two small things that mean most to scale builders, especially in the lowrider catergory, is the fact that it's NOT just a factory stock build, and the modifications. Modifications are a pretty big deal in scale because you're doing things that werent originally done to begin with. i.e. opening doors, trunks, radicals, suspensions, and much much more. Thanks for your time.​


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lil Brandon said:


> Great idea and ignore lownslow302. He causes more problems that anything. Thanks for consideration.


Focus grasshopper..... Let it go homie.... Let's keep this topic on track.... There is always off topic....



pancho1969 said:


> Haha negative Nancy I thought the same thing when I read his post's haha. And whiz the jerk off that thinks its a bad idea?!?!? :buttkick:


:roflmao:



Scur-rape-init said:


> This is COOL! I agree with most of the guys here in sayin thanks for the consideration. I think the list you have put together is pretty close to the right idea. Scale or 1:1 is still slightly different, but mostly catergories wise, they are about the same. If I may suggest something a little more to scale terms?
> 
> Vehicle:
> Owner:
> ...


Couldn't of said it better Bro...


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

great idea! maybe it will get more people building and keep LISM (Lowriding in Scale Magazine) around for many years to come


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

pancho1969 said:


> Haha negative Nancy I thought the same thing when I read his post's haha. And whiz the jerk off that thinks its a bad idea?!?!? :buttkick:


did i say it was a bad idea? people asked for this shit a long time ago.

hes just getting around to it now since they cant figure out how to fix the server

and since it was Ryans idea the first fucking time he suggested it you should do the honor in featuring one of his cars first.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

why does this shit read like an automotive Dungeons and Dragons convention :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ars!n said:


> why does this shit read like an automotive Dungeons and Dragons convention :roflmao: :roflmao:


Don't think anyone asked for your fuckin opinion....


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

ars!n said:


> why does this shit read like an automotive Dungeons and Dragons convention :roflmao: :roflmao:


How do you know what a dungeons and dragons convention would read ? :dunno: :butkick:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Lownslow302 said:


> did i say it was a bad idea? people asked for this shit a long time ago.
> 
> hes just getting around to it now since they cant figure out how to fix the server
> 
> and since it was Ryans idea the first fucking time he suggested it you should do the honor in featuring one of his cars first.


I never said u said it was a bad idea I asked who thought its a bad idea based on the votes. I did agree with sin that u were being a negative Nancy haha


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> How do you know what a dungeons and dragons convention would read ? :dunno: :butkick:


:roflmao:


pancho1969 said:


> I never said u said it was a bad idea I asked who thought its a bad idea based on the votes. I did agree with sin that u were being a negative Nancy haha


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Don't think anyone asked for your fuckin opinion....


I'm sowwy. Maybe my mom can drop me off for a play date so we can play model cars together :dunno:



pancho1969 said:


> How do you know what a dungeons and dragons convention would read ? :dunno: :butkick:


I don't, but it was the only mental image that fit when I read it. I'm sure you guys get ALL the bitches cruising... er wait..... my bad


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ars!n said:


> I'm sowwy. Maybe my mom can drop me off for a play date so we can play model cars together :dunno:
> 
> 
> I don't, but it was the only mental image that fit when I read it. I'm sure you guys get ALL the bitches cruising... er wait..... my bad


:inout:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

ars!n said:


> I'm sowwy. Maybe my mom can drop me off for a play date so we can play model cars together :dunno:
> 
> 
> I don't, but it was the only mental image that fit when I read it. I'm sure you guys get ALL the bitches cruising... er wait..... my bad


Good answer even better comeback :facepalm: :uh: :rimshot:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Wondering who's the 4 people that think this is a bad idea and why ?? :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

pancho1969 said:


> Wondering who's the 4 people that think this is a bad idea and why ?? :dunno:


Pancho, it's probably the fuckers from off topic... Just bein dicks....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

They are probably the same guy with 4 different accounts lol.Its what them ******* do.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> did i say it was a bad idea? people asked for this shit a long time ago.
> 
> hes just getting around to it now since they cant figure out how to fix the server
> 
> and since it was Ryans idea the first fucking time he suggested it you should do the honor in featuring one of his cars first.


*
A lot of us weren't around when this took place so it looks like you're holding bitterness over something most people seem to have either forgotten or let go. It's not a good look for a forum that people already look down on. I wasn't around but I'm glad he's at least TRYING to do something about it. *


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Bitter! Party of One! We have a table ready for you...


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

ars!n said:


> why does this shit read like an automotive Dungeons and Dragons convention :roflmao: :roflmao:


:roflmao:
Keep it about real cars,I'm sure there's a site dedicated to children's toys and pedal bikes and such............


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

bwahahahahahahaha this topic got teh lolz foreal............................sad part is these nikkas are foreal :facepalm:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> bwahahahahahahaha this topic got teh lolz foreal............................sad part is these nikkas are foreal :facepalm:


Heard they gonna build a "Serio" themed 6 fo


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ars!n said:


> Heard they gonna build a "Serio" themed 6 fo


damn who ever does that gonna be killing teh playground game


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Scur-rape-init said:


> This is COOL! I agree with most of the guys here in sayin thanks for the consideration. I think the list you have put together is pretty close to the right idea. Scale or 1:1 is still slightly different, but mostly catergories wise, they are about the same. If I may suggest something a little more to scale terms?Vehicle:
> Owner:
> Location (optional):
> Car Club (if applicable):
> ...


:roflmao:dis nikka must be related to caqui


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> damn who ever does that gonna be killing teh playground game


bet they gonna start hanging pull-ups off thier little model rear views :dunno:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Scur-rape-init said:


> This is COOL! I agree with most of the guys here in sayin thanks for the consideration. I think the list you have put together is pretty close to the right idea. Scale or 1:1 is still slightly different, but mostly catergories wise, they are about the same. If I may suggest something a little more to scale terms?
> Vehicle:
> Owner:
> Location (optional):
> ...


Thanks. I'll probably go with that list.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

LayItLow said:


> Thanks. I'll probably go with that list.


 please don't how bout delete them so we can get rid of teh data base errors :h5:


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

FirmeJoe said:


> please don't how bout delete them so we can get rid of teh data base errors :h5:


I'm going to make it happen. The goal is to have a featured section up by July.

The db errors are being worked on (I know that's been said for about a year now) but if you are still getting them, please post about it in the Support Forum and take a screenshot and let us know the time it happened.

I didn't see any myself last night after we switched to the new server but I know there were a bunch happening during the day on Friday. I also haven't seen any at all tonight and I've been browsing around the site since 7pm or so. I'm hoping they are finally on the right track to solve the issue... but who knows.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ars!n said:


> bet they gonna start hanging pull-ups off thier little model rear views :dunno:





FirmeJoe said:


> please don't how bout delete them so we can get rid of teh data base errors :h5:


Yea, these two nikkas are jus pissed off cuz they were wantin Robledo to nut on their faces.... 
Take your dumbasses back to OT, or better yet, hit the cabaret, since Internet porn is about as close as you two can get to gettin pussy....
Y'all jus mad cuz the only pussy you two got was when you slid out from yo mamas lips at birth....

Jotos


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

FirmeJoe said:


> please don't how bout delete them so we can get rid of teh data base errors :h5:


they should delete you, the server cant support your kia driving fatness and 850 at the same time at least 850 says funny shit from time to time


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> they should delete you, the server cant support your kia driving fatness and 850 at the same time at least 850 says funny shit from time to time


With bolt ons... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> bwahahahahahahaha this topic got teh lolz foreal............................sad part is these nikkas are foreal :facepalm:


JAJAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAAJAJAJJAJA


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

(I hate it when it ask me to re-log in and I loose my post) Anyway Mr. administrator you pretty much got it all, except the little nuances that you will pick up over time, like some of the motor swaps can come from other kit's or have scratch built accessories or photo etch parts, some the guys are so good that they machine there own hydro or motor accessories. then some cars have moving or possible suspensions in addition to or in lew of working Hydro's. The wheels can be store bought, changed or fabbed up by the builder, or can be high end super detaled rims from guys like true-scale or Herb Deeks Mondo Flores or Jevries, (sorry about the spelling) 

then there is the issue of the value of the build itself. or the brand or source of the model. some builds may come from a promo car, those where plain pre-assembled un-detailed cars that were provided to the car dealerships of the 50's 60's and 70's for the purpose of giving them to potential customers, they most likely would get thrashed by the kid's later on, some end up in the trash, yard sales or boxed up and stored in peoples basement's ect. they have been sold for as little as a $1.00 and sometimes can bring $1,000.00 or more.. the doors trunk or hoods dont open and most have no motor, but there value holds' up just the same until a model company decide's to reissue the model witch is not always the case. an
example would be a 62 hard top impala or a 66 impala? 10 years ago those were only available in promo form and considered pretty rare. so building one would have been a little more pricey,, then there are cars that came both a promos and kit's but are rare collectible's just the same Like the 68 and 69 impala's or 67 galaxy or 63-64 riviera we call those (Rolex's) then there are resin mold kit's for the harder to find cars trucks and wagons. some of the guys ON this site are so skilled that they can take 2 door coupes and turn them into station wagons, there'e some guys who can change the year or make of a car altogether, like turn a 67 impy into a 67 caprice or turn a monte into a luxury sport, or a 76 caprice into a 75 caprice. DJRoy became skilled at turning a 2 door brougham into a accurate 4 door 90 fleetwood. no body will give you an argument about putting the location of the builder in the spec's collum
because this site has top notch builders from all over the world, not just the good ole USA.


AND A NOTE TO THE GUYS WHO I SEEN TRYING TO CLOWN THE MODEL FAMILY! MOST OF THESE GUYS HAVE MORE LOWRIDER 

TALENT IN THERE PINKEY FINGERS? THAN SOME OF YOU FOOLS HAVE IN YOUR WHOLE BODY.

YOU WOULD STAND IN LINE AND PAY TOP DOLLAR TO GET YOUR CARS PAINTED FROM SOMEBODY LIKE GARY SEEDS, PANCHO

OR OUR MISFIT STEP CHILD DANNY CHAWPS! AND MOST OF US DO HAVE 1/1 LO LO'S, HOT ROD'S, TRUCKS AND BIKES, AND HAVE BEEN IN 

THE GAME FOR A WHILE NOW, LIKE MARANTATE FROM MAJECTICS, SO DONT GET IT TWISTED! AND STOP WITH THE HATE'N


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

*HELL YEAH!!! :yes::thumbsup:*


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Hydrohype said:


> (I hate it when it ask me to re-log in and I loose my post) Anyway Mr. administrator you pretty much got it all, except the little nuances that you will pick up over time, like some of the motor swaps can come from other kit's or have scratch built accessories or photo etch parts, some the guys are so good that they machine there own hydro or motor accessories. then some cars have moving or possible suspensions in addition to or in lew of working Hydro's. The wheels can be store bought, changed or fabbed up by the builder, or can be high end super detaled rims from guys like true-scale or Herb Deeks Mondo Flores or Jevries, (sorry about the spelling)
> 
> then there is the issue of the value of the build itself. or the brand or source of the model. some builds may come from a promo car, those where plain pre-assembled un-detailed cars that were provided to the car dealerships of the 50's 60's and 70's for the purpose of giving them to potential customers, they most likely would get thrashed by the kid's later on, some end up in the trash, yard sales or boxed up and stored in peoples basement's ect. they have been sold for as little as a $1.00 and sometimes can bring $1,000.00 or more.. the doors trunk or hoods dont open and most have no motor, but there value holds' up just the same until a model company decide's to reissue the model witch is not always the case. an
> example would be a 62 hard top impala or a 66 impala? 10 years ago those were only available in promo form and considered pretty rare. so building one would have been a little more pricey,, then there are cars that came both a promos and kit's but are rare collectible's just the same Like the 68 and 69 impala's or 67 galaxy or 63-64 riviera we call those (Rolex's) then there are resin mold kit's for the harder to find cars trucks and wagons. some of the guys ON this site are so skilled that they can take 2 door coupes and turn them into station wagons, there'e some guys who can change the year or make of a car altogether, like turn a 67 impy into a 67 caprice or turn a monte into a luxury sport, or a 76 caprice into a 75 caprice. DJRoy became skilled at turning a 2 door brougham into a accurate 4 door 90 fleetwood. no body will give you an argument about putting the location of the builder in the spec's collum
> ...


Good info. Thanks. The featured section would be more like a portal to give a quick run down of the details and showcase some of the better pics but also include a link to their build topic in this forum so people can see and learn more about it if they are interested.


----------



## blackbeard1 (Sep 3, 2007)

Do it!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> Yea, these two nikkas are jus pissed off cuz they were wantin Robledo to nut on their faces....
> Take your dumbasses back to OT, or better yet, hit the cabaret, since Internet porn is about as close as you two can get to gettin pussy....
> Y'all jus mad cuz the only pussy you two got was when you slid out from yo mamas lips at birth....
> 
> Jotos


hno: some ****** model car builder told me to go to teh basement cuz he cant turn a wrench


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lownslow302 said:


> they should delete you, the server cant support your kia driving fatness and 850 at the same time at least 850 says funny shit from time to time


Yeap im fat and you know that cuz i posted pics and yea i drive a kia and you know that cuz i posted pics see where im going with this?


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> With bolt ons... :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


Yea atleast them fuckers got real air in them


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

We got our hobbies, just like your hobby is masturbating to pics of fat midget bitches from the sideshow. We all got our own rides, some better then others. Point is, what does it fuckin matter? We'll do our thing, and you do you (literally). Drop the bullshit, just because we choose to build models doesn't mean you're better than us. In fact, I'd say it was the OPPOSITE, because we're men enough to admit we play with little plastic cars. Most of these fools can do things with plastic models that you couldn't do with a 1:1 (like Mini's adventure with Hearse's Caddy).

Rant over, we now return to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> hno: some ****** model car builder told me to go to teh basement cuz he cant turn a wrench


You still talkin shit clownshoes:rofl: youz a riot "teh":bowrofl::fool2:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Uh oh look out... HandjobJoe got jokes I see....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> Yeap im fat and you know that cuz i posted pics and yea i drive a kia and you know that cuz i posted pics see where im going with this?


I see where you are goin with this... You're a fat ass ****** that pushes a busted up Kia with bolt ons....


Congratulations on your first step in admitting that you're a poop pusher....


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

im just gonna say......let the haters hate......the 8 that voted "bad idea" are from OT that dont build........let em hate on models for shit that we can do that they cant do on 1:1's...........now LET THE SHIT TALK DIE OUT GUYS! THE WHOLE POINT OF THIS THREAD WAS TO START A MOTM RIGHT!? all the shit talkin flyin around and even "LAYITLOW"......the "PRESIDENT" OF LAY IT LOW...... posted up with the model shit in mind tyring to help out and make shit good....even with"qouting" all the shit talk..so he has seen all the BS going on already.............but only addressing the actual reason for the post....SO THATS IT I GUESS!? if you dont build models or are'nt interested in models...dont check [email protected] LAYITLOW......... thank you sir for what you are trying to put together!!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

hocknberry said:


> im just gonna say......let the haters hate......the 8 that voted "bad idea" are from OT that dont build........let em hate on models for shit that we can do that they cant do on 1:1's...........now LET THE SHIT TALK DIE OUT GUYS! THE WHOLE POINT OF THIS THREAD WAS TO START A MOTM RIGHT!? all the shit talkin flyin around and even "LAYITLOW"......the "PRESIDENT" OF LAY IT LOW...... posted up with the model shit in mind tyring to help out and make shit good....even with"qouting" all the shit talk..so he has seen all the BS going on already.............but only addressing the actual reason for the post....SO THATS IT I GUESS!? if you dont build models or are'nt interested in models...dont check [email protected] LAYITLOW......... thank you sir for what you are trying to put together!!!!!



Very well said


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> hno: some ****** model car builder told me to go to teh basement cuz he cant turn a wrench










yea all those models in the first two row's are mine, you see that fool on the right? That's Bigg's. he was lowriden and liften cars and being a strait up shot caller before alot of guys was in diapers, he's turned many a wrench from shell happy to pro-hopper.









and these guys hear? are grown ass men, with cars, trucks bikes, homes, family's ect. no little kids in the bunch, except the baby loco's that they take under there wing!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ars!n said:


> I'm sowwy. Maybe my mom can drop me off for a play date so we can play model cars together :dunno:
> 
> 
> I don't, but it was the only mental image that fit when I read it. I'm sure you guys get ALL the bitches cruising... er wait..... my bad









One of my first lo lo's back in the day. about 14 years ago. right before I got adopted by Majestics 818 with the blessing of Compton Ca.








my 90 with the M plaque in it parked next to fat joey 1 car down from the Undertaker back in the day.







my 90 with my 68 fastback in the background, and my first glasshouse under the car cover.







my 90 when it was still lay and play for me.



















my 90 when i got tired of potato chippin. she did 40 inch's with a better switchman. with me 35-36 on a good day.













my glasshouse my 90 and my 78 cadi in 2009 all lifted by me. everything is parker check valve's and adex dumps. and Im the worst model builder on this site! and I hate mechanic work. I dont do BMF but no body fucks with my hydro's except me..I am poor as fuck and never held down a real job in my life homie and i aint no baller but this lowriding shit is in my blood. and the same goe's for my model building brother's on this site!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

lowdeville said:


> :roflmao:
> Keep it about real cars,I'm sure there's a site dedicated to children's toys and pedal bikes and such............


It's beyond me why ignorant people think models are toys and that only children build them. True we "play" with plasctic, the same way Edison "played" invention, or Michaelangelo "played" with paint, the way Frank Lloyd Wright "played" with architectural design, or the way Orville and Wibur Wright "played" with flight. What we do is create, we invent, we modify and perfect, we obsess, we build. Meanwhile chumps like you contribute asolutly nothing to the lowrider lifestyle. You don't build 1:1s, you build negative steriotypes. And while I can't give an honest assessment to the extent of the actual amount of talent you and your chronies have for looking like asses, I'd say you got it down pretty good.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> hno: some ****** model car builder told me to go to teh basement cuz he cant turn a wrench






















I just took the 90 out last week, after letting her sit and collect dust for over two years. the caprice I drive almost daily..yea there not show cars but they do what they do> they belong to a greatfull humble mother fucker, and man who is true to his friends, his family and to God. and does not kick a person when they are down or make fun of them, that is a lowrider!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

sinicle said:


> It's beyond me why ignorant people think models are toys and that only children build them. True we "play" with plasctic, the same way Edison "played" invention, or Michaelangelo "played" with paint, the way Frank Lloyd Wright "played" with architectural design, or the way Orville and Wibur Wright "played" with flight. What we do is create, we invent, we modify and perfect, we obsess, we build. Meanwhile chumps like you contribute asolutly nothing to the lowrider lifestyle. You don't build 1:1s, you build negative steriotypes. And while I can't give an honest assessment to the extent of the actual amount of talent you and your chronies have for looking like asses, I'd say you got it down pretty good.


second that ! preach on handle bar!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> Yeap im fat and you know that cuz i posted pics and yea i drive a kia and you know that cuz i posted pics see where im going with this?


 hear is some glasspacks to choke on. I know its not a kia but oh well!






yea, duel exhaust. no smog pump, no caty converter. 4oo with a holly 4 banger with stock headers.. one day she will 
have a frame off and chrome suspension with a stroker motor, cam, lifters's, headers, the whole 9 yards. and after that is done I will put in my flame 
throwers...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> hear is some glasspacks to choke on. I know its not a kia but oh well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youre arguing with someone who drives a kia lol


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> It's beyond me why ignorant people think models are toys and that only children build them. True we "play" with plasctic, the same way Edison "played" invention, or Michaelangelo "played" with paint, the way Frank Lloyd Wright "played" with architectural design, or the way Orville and Wibur Wright "played" with flight. What we do is create, we invent, we modify and perfect, we obsess, we build. Meanwhile chumps like you contribute asolutly nothing to the lowrider lifestyle. You don't build 1:1s, you build negative steriotypes. And while I can't give an honest assessment to the extent of the actual amount of talent you and your chronies have for looking like asses, I'd say you got it down pretty good.


and youre arguing with a dude that took 10 years to turn a stock car into a juiced one not to mention dude has 0 skills and has to rely on others to do his work for him.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Lownslow302 said:


> youre arguing with someone who drives a kia lol


you got a point! But I would not call it arguing as so much as putting are resume's on the wall sort of speak. But yea a kia is a girl car if there ever was one..lol


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> and youre arguing with a dude that took 10 years to turn a stock car into a juiced one not to mention dude has 0 skills and has to rely on others to do his work for him.


You're right, I know. But I got to drinking and that type of attitude always annoys the shit outta me.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Hydrohype said:


> you got a point! But I would not call it arguing as so much as putting are resume's on the wall sort of speak. But yea a kia is a girl car if there ever was one..lol


he bought one of those "i have no ambition in life" kias


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yup.... They clown on us sayin we play with toys, but see, most of us own a real lowrider, most of us put just as much time, love, and money into our "toy cars"..... Hate on us all you want, most of us don't give a fuck.... Shit pisses me off when you got some dipshit comin in here runnin his little bitch ass, Kia drivin mouth.... Dude drives a fuckin Kia and comes in here runnin his mouth like some OG Loc San Andreas style.... Take the maxi pad off grow a pair of nuts and get off the training wheels and step up to the big boy toys.... Better yet take your ass to the Toyota Prius forums...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

sinicle said:


> You're right, I know. But I got to drinking and that type of attitude always annoys the shit outta me.


:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd think I'd be wasting my time with these offtopic morons.Don't matter what we real car guys say they best they can offer is "_____ is for *******".They are the reason some don't post in forums,just ignore em,their minds are too small to comprehend.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha alot of mad coming from this topic....nice pictures of cars any one can can google images "lowrider"


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

FirmeJoe said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha alot of mad coming from this topic....nice pictures of cars any one can can google images "lowrider"


I'm not mad brah,it's you ha ha ha.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> I'm not mad brah,it's you ha ha ha.


I never said you was mad but usually teh first to denie is usually guilty


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I wanna be jus like you FirmeJoe.... I can't wait to grow up and be like you... Are curb feelers optional on that Kia?


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha alot of mad coming from this topic....nice pictures of cars any one can can google images "lowrider"


 IMAGE'S ? GET BENT COWBOY! I DONT LIE, AND IF i DID GOOGLE OTHER PEOPLES' CARS INSTEAD OF MY OWN? THEY WOULD BE CLEANER TIGHTER CARS THAN THE RUSTY SHIT i GOT. AND YOU SEE MY IN THE VIDEO STEPPING OUT OF MY GLASSHOUSE, KIA NYMROD. BUT THANKS FOR GIVING ME A REASON TO POST ALL OF MY SHIT JUST THE SAME.







THIS IS ME WITH ONE OF MY EX'S FUNNY THING HER EX BOYFRIEND DROVE HIS MOTHERS KIA. SHE DROPPED HIM TO GET WITH ME. THEN A FEW WEEKS LATER THEY CAUGHT HIS FAT ASS, PLAYING HIDE THE SAUSAGE WITH ONE OF THE NEIGHBORS LITTLE KID'S! LOL DO YOU RIDE WITH CANDY BARS IN YOUR KIA?





 HERE YOU GO COWBOY, YOU SEE THE SAME KAILACK,OOP'S CADILLAC IN THE BACK GROUND OF THIS VIDEO IN THE GARAGE OF A RUN DOWN HOUSE THAT'S PAID FOR. YOU SEE THE SAME CADILLAC ON THE SIDE OF MY CHEVY IN THE OTHER VIDEO WHEN i AM BACKING OUT OF THE GARAGE! i WOULD SHOW YOU OTHER PICTURES OF TRUNK JOB'S AND CARS THAT I LIFTED BUT YOU WOULD'NT KNOW WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING AT. YOU WOULD NOT KNOW A SQUARE DUMP FROM A DELTA, REGGIO OR WATERMEN IF IT BIT YOU IN YOUR POST LIPOSUCTION DICK TARGET!






 THIS IS ME ON THE SWITCH POTATO CHIPPIN MY 90 AND MY CUSTOMERS
BIG BODY, THEN YOU SEE YOUNG HOGG JUMPIN HIS T-TOP PATTERN REGAL THEN THERE'S A QUICK SHOT OF BULLET FROM PRIMERO'S CAR CLUB HITTIN BACK BUMPER ON HIS WHITE REGAL, THEN ITS ME SHOWING MY SOLENOID TESTER THAT i INVENTED SO PEOPLE DONT RIDE WITH POTENTIALLY DANGEROUS SOLENOID'S IN THERE SET UP. NOW LETS SEE HOW THE KIA KING OF THE HOE-GETTER'S ROLL?


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yall shouldn't respond to these guys that's what they're lookin for. They even made a topic in off topic about this to attract back up to this thread haha. I'm sure it make them feel real cool and tough by making fun of us :ugh.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm done with it....


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Bwahahahahahaha. Nikkas posting they whole life story like i give a fuck or will even read :facepalm: yall nikkas real mad


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> Bwahahahahahaha. Nikkas posting they whole life story like i give a fuck or will even read :facepalm: yall
> nikkas real mad


 i would be mad if i was a punk who had no resume to put on the wall! but Im not so Im not!
laugh all you want to. you still got served. and dont trip if you dream about me tonight or your lady wispers my name in bed and not yours.. you started it. but it was ended by me, so no matter what? your little piggy went weeee weee we all the way home.

in a kia..lol......end of story Jenefer!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Markie, let it go... It ain't even worth wastin your breath over...


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

I see a whole lot of mad in here :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*Mufuckaz gonna always be on some E-thuggin' shit. Just do what you do and let the next mufucka do what THEY do; long as it's on the internet, why let it get to you? Smoke somethin', drank somethin' and let it roll.* :rofl:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ars!n said:


> I see a whole lot of mad in here :roflmao:


hno: now teh **** gonna post they whole life story while they boyfriend stands to teh side saying let it go like a bitch


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

:roflmao: *I ain't got no issue with you or anybody else.* :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

.......


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

It was alot about nothing.I got tired reading it. Just post a model of the month, simple.


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Dude is just pissed cause he gets clowned everywhere he goes.. Look at his profile pic and some of his latest started threads. "Nikkah"..lol... is gettin punked like a bitch in every one of his threads..HAHAHA. E-thug NOBODY... quit acting like you are about something and be about something. Everybody has their own hobbies and interests, most everyone in here has a real low low, and does this shit in their spare time, get the fuck over it. No body in here ever had a problem with you so take your babbling bullshit somewhere that someone actually gives a fuck, because the way it looks u got no friends on this website homie uffin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

firmejoe has a pack of hotdogs on da back of his neck,drives a kia and wears fake hip hop bling monkey jewelry, all of that is bad enough?wrong... this ***** got a 9 pound nose and aint seen pussy since da cabaret:rofl:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I laugh cuz the idiot actually takes the time to start topics about us...haters are my motivator.... Must be doin something right... These two bitches are jus mad....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> firmejoe has a pack of hotdogs on da back of his neck,drives a kia and wears fake hip hop bling monkey jewelry, all of that is bad enough?wrong... this ***** got a 9 pound nose and aint seen pussy since da cabaret:rofl:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> _*firmejoe has a pack of hotdogs on da back of his neck*_,drives a kia and wears fake hip hop bling monkey jewelry, all of that is bad enough?wrong... this ***** got a 9 pound nose and aint seen pussy since da cabaret:rofl:



:roflmao::roflmao::h5:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ars!n said:


> :roflmao:


:roflmao: you fucking sell out


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> firmejoe has a pack of hotdogs on da back of his neck,drives a kia and wears fake hip hop bling monkey jewelry, all of that is bad enough?wrong... this ***** got a 9 pound nose and aint seen pussy since da cabaret:rofl:


 :tears:


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> hno: some ****** model car builder told me to go to teh basement cuz he cant turn a wrench



Since you all about the real cars I got one thing to say to u. 
Pull up or shut up. Gotta single pump g body 72 volts no weight. Promise ya I bust that ass! I will travel where u at? Or do u even got a car besides ya Kia? Wanna talk shit? Model builders can't turn a wrench? Lol I build models for fun. I rebuild wrecks for 130k a year and build lowriders at home. Got plenty of cars to back up my talk not just a Kia! So back to your momma basement cuz you can't do shit else!!

SEE YA IN A KIA!!!
Funny thing is you prolly still making payments on yo Kia LOL
Who's the bitch now?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> Dude is just pissed cause he gets clowned everywhere he goes.. Look at his profile pic and some of his latest started threads. "Nikkah"..lol... is gettin punked like a bitch in every one of his threads..HAHAHA. E-thug NOBODY... quit acting like you are about something and be about something. Everybody has their own hobbies and interests, most everyone in here has a real low low, and does this shit in their spare time, get the fuck over it. No body in here ever had a problem with you so take your babbling bullshit somewhere that someone actually gives a fuck, because the way it looks u got no friends on this website homie uffin:


See, thats the difference between us. I wouldnt have gave 2 shits if they were custom wires for a model car 



FirmeJoe said:


> :roflmao: you fucking sell out


My bad. Where was I???.....





























































Oh yeah. Grown men building model cars is like going to the play ground to hang out with teh girls. Leave that shit to the kids mayne :nicoderm:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh yeah. Grown men building model cars is like going to the play ground to hang out with teh girls. Leave that shit to the kids mayne :nicoderm:[/QUOTE]

How bout you get on your way and stop giving a fuck what Me, or anyone else that don't have anything to do with your bitch ass, is doing with our spare time. So go hit your mom up for some gas money, feul up the Kia, and roll the fuck on.. :rofl::rofl: :twak:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Lil Brandon said:


> Since you all about the real cars I got one thing to say to u.
> Pull up or shut up. Gotta single pump g body 72 volts no weight. Promise ya I bust that ass! I will travel where u at? Or do u even got a car besides ya Kia? Wanna talk shit? Model builders can't turn a wrench? Lol I build models for fun. I rebuild wrecks for 130k a year and build lowriders at home. Got plenty of cars to back up my talk not just a Kia! So back to your momma basement cuz you can't do shit else!!
> 
> SEE YA IN A KIA!!!
> ...


Some ****** calling himself lil brandon calling me out over shit that wasnt even directed towards him but got butthurt cuz teh shoe fit and a hopping g body man them are rare you got me now ima return to my mommas basement :roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

chris_thobe said:


> Oh yeah. Grown men building model cars is like going to the play ground to hang out with teh girls. Leave that shit to the kids mayne :nicoderm:


How bout you get on your way and stop giving a fuck what Me, or anyone else that don't have anything to do with your bitch ass, is doing with our spare time. So go hit your mom up for some gas money, feul up the Kia, and roll the fuck on.. :rofl::rofl: :twak:[/QUOTE]
You know whats funny you think we really care what yall do wiff yalls toy but we dont its just funny to us how mad yall **** get side note im teh one wiff teh kia :thumbsup: and yo grama gave me teh gas money after teh bomb ass head she gave gummed that shit right :h5:


----------



## chris_thobe (Feb 5, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> How bout you get on your way and stop giving a fuck what Me, or anyone else that don't have anything to do with your bitch ass, is doing with our spare time. So go hit your mom up for some gas money, feul up the Kia, and roll the fuck on.. :rofl::rofl: :twak:


You know whats funny you think we really care what yall do wiff yalls toy but we dont its just funny to us how mad yall **** get side note im teh one wiff teh kia :thumbsup: and yo grama gave me teh gas money after teh bomb ass head she gave gummed that shit right :h5:[/QUOTE]

I ain't mad at no one, I think its funny how pathetic you are. Your hobby is livin on the internet, talkin like you are somebody when everyone knows you ain't nothin but a biatch. Good grandma joke by the way, you are one OG.. haha.. By the way pick up a dictionary and learn how to spell you mouth breathing inbred. teh teh teh teh.... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FIRME LOWRIDER CLUB for life!! hahahaha Firme grip on their boyfriends cock  Im done with u now.. hahaha


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

chris_thobe said:


> You know whats funny you think we really care what yall do wiff yalls toy but we dont its just funny to us how mad yall **** get side note im teh one wiff teh kia :thumbsup: and yo grama gave me teh gas money after teh bomb ass head she gave gummed that shit right :h5:


I ain't mad at no one, I think its funny how pathetic you are. Your hobby is livin on the internet, talkin like you are somebody when everyone knows you ain't nothin but a biatch. Good grandma joke by the way, you are one OG.. haha.. By the way pick up a dictionary and learn how to spell you mouth breathing inbred. teh teh teh teh.... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FIRME LOWRIDER CLUB for life!! hahahaha Firme grip on their boyfriends cock  Im done with u now.. hahaha[/QUOTE]
that was just plain uncalled for :tears:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> How bout you get on your way and stop giving a fuck what Me, or anyone else that don't have anything to do with your bitch ass, is doing with our spare time. So go hit your mom up for some gas money, feul up the Kia, and roll the fuck on.. :rofl::rofl: :twak:


You know whats funny you think we really care what yall do wiff yalls toy but we dont its just funny to us how mad yall **** get side note im teh one wiff teh kia :thumbsup: and yo grama gave me teh gas money after teh bomb ass head she gave gummed that shit right :h5:[/QUOTE]


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

^^^^^^^^^^

S.O.B. I didn't read that until WELL after I posted. I gotchu next time... :facepalm:











Sure. Would definately draw even more interest to the site.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hydrohype said:


> IMAGE'S ? GET BENT COWBOY! I DONT LIE, AND IF i DID GOOGLE OTHER PEOPLES' CARS INSTEAD OF MY OWN? THEY WOULD BE CLEANER TIGHTER CARS THAN THE RUSTY SHIT i GOT. AND YOU SEE MY IN THE VIDEO STEPPING OUT OF MY GLASSHOUSE, KIA NYMROD. BUT THANKS FOR GIVING ME A REASON TO POST ALL OF MY SHIT JUST THE SAME.
> View attachment 490865
> 
> THIS IS ME WITH ONE OF MY EX'S FUNNY THING HER EX BOYFRIEND DROVE HIS MOTHERS KIA. SHE DROPPED HIM TO GET WITH ME. THEN A FEW WEEKS LATER THEY CAUGHT HIS FAT ASS, PLAYING HIDE THE SAUSAGE WITH ONE OF THE NEIGHBORS LITTLE KID'S! LOL DO YOU RIDE WITH CANDY BARS IN YOUR KIA?
> ...


Lmfao @ " do you keep candy bars in your Kia" bwahahaha


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Lil Brandon said:


> Since you all about the real cars I got one thing to say to u.
> Pull up or shut up. Gotta single pump g body 72 volts no weight. Promise ya I bust that ass! I will travel where u at? Or do u even got a car besides ya Kia? Wanna talk shit? Model builders can't turn a wrench? Lol I build models for fun. I rebuild wrecks for 130k a year and build lowriders at home. Got plenty of cars to back up my talk not just a Kia! So back to your momma basement cuz you can't do shit else!!
> 
> SEE YA IN A KIA!!!
> ...


Damn, you'll travel for him but I can't get a nose up fa nothin? lolz


rollindeep408 said:


> Lmfao @ " do you keep candy bars in your Kia" bwahahaha


Bwahahahahahaa..


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

I dont understand what the hell is up with those guys who post stuff like that? Dont you have anything better to do rather than posting shit to topics that have nothing to do with you? Is it wrong to have a hobby? Or should we be as pathetic as you posting random shit in every thread and having a pathetic life? 

Go fuck shit up in offtopic section, dont come here to disturb nice people.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

orientalmontecarlo said:


> firmejoe has a pack of hotdogs on da back of his neck,drives a kia and wears fake hip hop bling monkey jewelry, all of that is bad enough?wrong... this ***** got a 9 pound nose and aint seen pussy since da cabaret:rofl:


(pack of hot dog's)damm thats funny.. But nah you guys, they two dude's get alot of pussy.

infarct firmjoe just sent me a pm. He Said that both he and has buddy are real playa's and they dream about building some real lo lo's But they both got child support to catch up on. they each got two baby mama's that be sweaten them for there walmart checks every time they get paid. then he told me the Ar'sn dude has kind of a a fire fetish?

after sex he like's the smell of burning pantie's after his black baby' mama shit's and pee's on herself, thats how he got his name.. his girl calls him, :her kinky little fire bug:thumbsdown:







hit this putty tang make her shit, light a match and get to sniffen. they met at the walmart.:rofl:






This was his wife, but she dont play that fire bug shit!







This is Firm joes first love, she dreamed of putting juice in the kia and joining Majestics, It took her a whole year to learn how throw up the M sign. but they aint fuckin with yall anyway..







this is his other baby mama's. he told me he pimps her out in an alley behind the piggly wiggly.
drunk truckers from all around be bragging about her snaggle tooth blow job's, but he hate's that she still take child support money from him.. Im like okay, I take it all back, you guys are some boss players for real..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Model cars are for ****..... A bunch of fuckin Nancy bitches that can't see over the steering wheel so they have to pretend to be rydas with those what are they called again? Perb Peek wire wheels?? ****!










































:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: bet you fuckers were thinking " what the fuck!?!" 

Not even worried about what PermJoe and Arsnic have to say....


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

I guess it's easy to get mad for these fools when most of these builders got model collections that cost more then a fuckin Kia and still smash better dailys with a lo lo or two in the garage hahahahaha


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Hydrohype said:


> (pack of hot dog's)damm thats funny.. But nah you guys, they two dude's get alot of pussy.
> 
> infarct firmjoe just sent me a pm. He Said that both he and has buddy are real playa's and they dream about building some real lo lo's But they both got child support to catch up on. they each got two baby mama's that be sweaten them for there walmart checks every time they get paid. then he told me the Ar'sn dude has kind of a a fire fetish?
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Better watch out,Putoboys,gonna get pissed,and your gonna see a Kia do a drive by lmao!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This is how it went down... FirmeJoe went on LIL one day and was taken away by the lowriders he had seen, but since homie pushes a broom around and unclogs toilets for a living at the local BK, all he could do was slowly save up until he finally had enough cash to buy some cheap knock off wire wheels on black walls nonetheless and throw them on his 86 Dodge Caravan.... Homie thought he was the shit.... Even had enough cash left over to buy some Pyramid subs and a cheap ass amp.... He posted his fresh ass ride on LIL in hopes of some love, but instead he got clowned on and like a butthurt bitch, he decided to park the dodge and ask his mommy if she could use her credit card and rent him a Kia Sportage..... Back again fresh from Budget Rent A Car, he took those shitty wire wheels on black walls once again, and bolted them on to that Sportage.... My how the rust from the spokes gleamed in the sun.... And that's how he got to be known as the fat ass *** that pushes a busted up Kia.... True story For realz...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

See FirmeJoe on his way to work at BK, since his moms had to borrow the Kia...


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> This is how it went down... FirmeJoe went on LIL one day and was taken away by the lowriders he had seen, but since homie pushes a broom around and unclogs toilets for a living at the local BK, all he could do was slowly save up until he finally had enough cash to buy some cheap knock off wire wheels on black walls nonetheless and throw them on his 86 Dodge Caravan.... Homie thought he was the shit.... Even had enough cash left over to buy some Pyramid subs and a cheap ass amp.... He posted his fresh ass ride on LIL in hopes of some love, but instead he got clowned on and like a butthurt bitch, he decided to park the dodge and ask his mommy if she could use her credit card and rent him a Kia Sportage..... Back again fresh from Budget Rent A Car, he took those shitty wire wheels on black walls once again, and bolted them on to that Sportage.... My how the rust from the spokes gleamed in the sun.... And that's how he got to be known as the fat ass *** that pushes a busted up Kia.... True story For realz...


And here's FirmeJoe AND his Caravan in all it's glory.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> And here's FirmeJoe AND his Caravan in all it's glory.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> This is how it went down... FirmeJoe went on LIL one day and was taken away by the lowriders he had seen, but since homie pushes a broom around and unclogs toilets for a living at the local BK, all he could do was slowly save up until he finally had enough cash to buy some cheap knock off wire wheels on black walls nonetheless and throw them on his 86 Dodge Caravan.... Homie thought he was the shit.... Even had enough cash left over to buy some Pyramid subs and a cheap ass amp.... He posted his fresh ass ride on LIL in hopes of some love, but instead he got clowned on and like a butthurt bitch, he decided to park the dodge and ask his mommy if she could use her credit card and rent him a Kia Sportage..... Back again fresh from Budget Rent A Car, he took those shitty wire wheels on black walls once again, and bolted them on to that Sportage.... My how the rust from the spokes gleamed in the sun.... And that's how he got to be known as the fat ass *** that pushes a busted up Kia.... True story For realz...





darkside customs said:


> See FirmeJoe on his way to work at BK, since his moms had to borrow the Kia...


:bowrofl: :bowrofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> This is how it went down... FirmeJoe went on LIL one day and was taken away by the lowriders he had seen, but since homie pushes a broom around and unclogs toilets for a living at the local BK, all he could do was slowly save up until he finally had enough cash to buy some cheap knock off wire wheels on black walls nonetheless and throw them on his 86 Dodge Caravan.... Homie thought he was the shit.... Even had enough cash left over to buy some Pyramid subs and a cheap ass amp.... He posted his fresh ass ride on LIL in hopes of some love, but instead he got clowned on and like a butthurt bitch, he decided to park the dodge and ask his mommy if she could use her credit card and rent him a Kia Sportage..... Back again fresh from Budget Rent A Car, he took those shitty wire wheels on black walls once again, and bolted them on to that Sportage.... My how the rust from the spokes gleamed in the sun.... And that's how he got to be known as the fat ass *** that pushes a busted up Kia.... True story For realz...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: At least when FirmeJoe drives his Caravan he's not pushing it on the carpet in his mothers living room going "vroom vroom" :roflmao: :roflmao: 














On a side note, nice pics :roflmao:


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

ars!n said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: At least when FirmeJoe drives his Caravan he's not pushing it on the carpet in his mothers living room going "vroom vroom" :roflmao: :roflmao:


Quoted For Truff uffin:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Mystro said:


> Quoted For Truff uffin:


I love how they clown on the Kia like a real car can be any worse than a model one :roflmao: Them fools get all the groupies :angry:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Bwahahahahahahahaha all these *** nikkas mad


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

ars!n said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: At least when FirmeJoe drives his Caravan he's not pushing it on the carpet in his mothers living room going "vroom vroom" :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> :


Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

FirmeJoe said:


> Bwahahahahahahahaha all these *** nikkas mad


guess its all that frusteration from thier sisters brats dolls not letting them get past 2nd base :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

ars!n said:


> guess its all that frusteration from thier sisters brats dolls not letting them get past 2nd base :dunno:


Speakin from experience?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> Speakin from experience?


naw I tossed the brats doll and went for your sister instead


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

I just read teh last couple pages mad at its finest


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Joke's on you, I don't have a sister. Musta been FirmeJoe in drag claimin to be my sister.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

grimreaper69 said:


> Joke's on you, I don't have a sister. Musta been FirmeJoe in drag claimin to be my sister.


Naw i was too busy fucking yo mom and gramma couldnt have been me


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

And for the record, it may not be a low low, but it's mine, and it's not a Kia.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> Naw i was too busy fucking yo mom and gramma couldnt have been me


More power to ya, my mom's so big she shops at a tent an awning company.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> More power to ya, my mom's so big she shops at a tent an awning company.


I know  I swim in circles now cause my arm got stuck in between two of her rolls and I had to gnaw it off :angry: AND I got kicked off my soft ball team. Moms gonna be mad


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

So that's where my Pit's new chew bone came from. It's bout the size of a chicken leg, but he's happy.


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

:roflmao:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

grimreaper69 said:


> So that's where my Pit's new chew bone came from. It's bout the size of a chicken leg, but he's happy.


pit=mom :yes:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Yall mothafuckas are SLOW. Took you THAT long to come up with a 2 word reply.


Do me a favor.........


Put your helmet on, if the short bus crashes I don't want you to get hurt.


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

grimreaper69 said:


> And here's FirmeJoe AND his Caravan in all it's glory.


firme hoe is mi nikka, i hope ur gramma gets raped


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

8fifty said:


> firme hoe is mi nikka, i hope ur gramma gets raped


hno:



Is it just me or does every one of them that comes in here keep gettin DUMBER?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

May push a car on the carpet, but this is mine... Not a low low, but it damn sure ain't a Kia....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ars!n said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: At least when FirmeJoe drives his Caravan he's not pushing it on the carpet in his mothers living room going "vroom vroom" :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am curious as to why you're bein all Captain Save A Ho.... Or are you two nikkas like Bert and Ernie in a bathtub singin Rubber Duckie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ars!n said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: At least when FirmeJoe drives his Caravan he's not pushing it on the carpet in his mothers living room going "vroom vroom" :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mystro said:


> Quoted For Truff uffin:





ars!n said:


> I love how they clown on the Kia like a real car can be any worse than a model one :roflmao: Them fools get all the groupies :angry:





FirmeJoe said:


> Bwahahahahahahahaha all these *** nikkas mad





FirmeJoe said:


> Bwahahahahahahaha





ars!n said:


> guess its all that frusteration from thier sisters brats dolls not letting them get past 2nd base :dunno:





ars!n said:


> naw I tossed the brats doll and went for your sister instead





FirmeJoe said:


> I just read teh last couple pages mad at its finest





FirmeJoe said:


> Naw i was too busy fucking yo mom and gramma couldnt have been me





ars!n said:


> I know  I swim in circles now cause my arm got stuck in between two of her rolls and I had to gnaw it off :angry: AND I got kicked off my soft ball team. Moms gonna be mad





ars!n said:


> pit=mom :yes:





8fifty said:


> firme hoe is mi nikka, i hope ur gramma gets raped



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: REALLY REALLY REALLY BIG BAD OFF TOPIC BITCHES IS THAT IT COME ON TELL U WHAT 










AND COME BACK WITH SUMTHING GOOD YALL SOUND LIKE A BUNCH A LIL **** OH WAIT FROM WHAT I'VE SEEN ON UR PROFILES LOOKS LIKE YALL R OOPS MY BAD 









AM I LIEING DONT LIE NOW FIRME HOE AND ASS IN U KNOW IT'S TRUE 



THIS IS FOR BOTH OF U FIRME HOE AND ASS IN NOW GO FUCK EACH OTHER FUCKIN FAGGETS 









:roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

lmfao


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao: Where did these two dipshits come up with such gay ass usernames? FirmeJoe.... Ars!n.... Lmao....


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Sounds like they're regulars in the gay pride parade. They're holdin the lead lines for the giant dick float.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

8fifty said:


> firme hoe is mi nikka, i hope ur gramma gets raped


this foo sounds like firme joes pimp FIRME HOE IS MY BITCH I HOPE HE GETS RAPED :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

They were the ORIGINAL Village People. FirmeHoe is the cowboy with his short lil pistol hangin out chasin around Ars (as the indian) swingin his lil arrow around.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FirmeJoe sayin "don't be fooled by the rocks that I got, I'm still Jenny from tha block"


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

grimreaper69 said:


> Sounds like they're regulars in the gay pride parade. They're holdin the lead lines for the giant dick float.












LMFAO......... FOUND A PIC OF ASS IN AND FIRME HOE ON A PARADE I FUCKIN KNEW IT :bowrofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :bowrofl:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn, you know he seen that pic and was like right click save.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> LMFAO......... FOUND A PIC OF ASS IN AND FIRME HOE ON A PARADE I FUCKIN KNEW IT :bowrofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :bowrofl:


Oh shit LMFAO!!!! I damn near choked on my beer


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Not only that, you see the tats that firmehoe is sportin? Ass in drew those on with a fuckin sharpie and the hoe man still cried like a bitch.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

darkside customs said:


> FirmeJoe sayin "don't be fooled by the rocks that I got, I'm still Jenny from tha block"


HEY JAMES HERE'S ARSIN READY TO SING HIS FAVORITE JAM I'M COMING OUT LMMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:










AND DON'T ARSIN U KNOW IT'S TRUE HOMIE BUAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> HEY JAMES HERE'S ARSIN READY TO SING HIS FAVORITE JAM I'M COMING OUT LMMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh fuck, I really did just choke on my beer.... Good Lord that's fuckin hilarious HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> This is how it went down... FirmeJoe went on LIL one day and was taken away by the lowriders he had seen, but since homie pushes a broom around and unclogs toilets for a living at the local BK, all he could do was slowly save up until he finally had enough cash to buy some cheap knock off wire wheels on black walls nonetheless and throw them on his 86 Dodge Caravan.... Homie thought he was the shit.... Even had enough cash left over to buy some Pyramid subs and a cheap ass amp.... He posted his fresh ass ride on LIL in hopes of some love, but instead he got clowned on and like a butthurt bitch, he decided to park the dodge and ask his mommy if she could use her credit card and rent him a Kia Sportage..... Back again fresh from Budget Rent A Car, he took those shitty wire wheels on black walls once again, and bolted them on to that Sportage.... My how the rust from the spokes gleamed in the sun.... And that's how he got to be known as the fat ass *** that pushes a busted up Kia.... True story For realz...


How did your bitch ass friend Mark Watson die?


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> I am curious as to why you're bein all Captain Save A Ho.... Or are you two nikkas like Bert and Ernie in a bathtub singin Rubber Duckie


Aye we're just 2 bath tub cholo's looking for a third to mix it up :boink: You can come over and bring your toy cars and play if you like :naughty:

as for the rest of you, your welcome to join us in the basement :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/337597-firmejoe-why-you-gettin-clowned.html


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

grimreaper69 said:


> And for the record, it may not be a low low, but it's mine, and it's not a Kia.


I would have just said I catch the bus :ugh:


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

bigdogg323 said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: REALLY REALLY REALLY BIG BAD OFF TOPIC BITCHES IS THAT IT COME ON TELL U WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


laughing at your own posts is for *******, oh wait you build models and live in your Grandmothers basement....carry on


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Mystro said:


> I would have just said I catch the bus :ugh:


Better than your Pinto drivin nut ridin ass.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Mystro said:


> I would have just said I catch the bus :ugh:


or thats his girls car. Or "I'm a model builder". Any of those would be more acceptable than driving that POS


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

:fool2::fool2:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

8fifty said:


> :fool2::fool2:


thats the MCOTY


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

ars!n said:


> or thats his girls car. Or "I'm a model builder". Any of those would be more acceptable than driving that POS


Runs better than that 10 speed you roll.

It's got 167,000 miles with NO problems at all cuz I know how to take care of my rides.

BTW, it was originally bought for my wife, but I chose to trade my truck in on a car for her and took that one over.










So let's see, 2 car notes, a house note, numerous other bills that GET PAID because I work my ass off. I take care of my wife and daughter. So if building models in my spare time makes me a kid, so be it. At least I can take care of mine and not have to put others down because I feel so inadequate. Must make you feel real good to THINK you're better. IMO I'm a better man because I don't have to put others down to just to feel better about my pathetic, worthless, waste of oxygen existance. 

And ain't no one mad, life is too short to be pissed off. Live each day like it was your last. So I'll just end this with a FUCK YOU AND HAVE A NICE DAY.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

How is these nikkas posting up gay pics they saved on their computer a burn on me :dunno:


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

grimreaper69 said:


> Runs better than that 10 speed you roll.
> 
> It's got 167,000 miles with NO problems at all cuz I know how to take care of my rides.


rides better than yo momma

luks like your poor, thats why you obsessed wif model cars, cuz you cant build a real car


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

grimreaper69 said:


> Runs better than that 10 speed you roll.
> 
> It's got 167,000 miles with NO problems at all cuz I know how to take care of my rides.


Damn i dont even own a car wiff that many miles


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

EBAY said:


> How did your bitch ass friend Mark Watson die?


that vato died from teh aids


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Model_Car_Groupie said:


> Painting cars with nail polish can do that


No grown man should be buying nail polish in the first place holmes


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

grimreaper69 said:


> Runs better than that 10 speed you roll.
> 
> It's got 167,000 miles with NO problems at all cuz I know how to take care of my rides.
> 
> ...


so what you saying is you havent paid off a car that has 167000 miles on it good for you ******


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I've paid off more cars than you've ever owned.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> May push a car on the carpet, but this is mine... Not a low low, but it damn sure ain't a Kia....


and you proud of that huh :burn:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

grimreaper69 said:


> I've paid off more cars than you've ever owned.


model cars are pretty cheap ese



Model_Car_Groupie said:


> takes a REAL man that can handle a nail polish brush. You just dont know because your car has a combustable engine


one day holmes you will upgrade, keep the faith


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

grimreaper69 said:


> Runs better than that 10 speed you roll.
> 
> It's got 167,000 miles with NO problems at all cuz I know how to take care of my rides.
> 
> ...


pics of your daughters, or ur a phaggot 
:fool2:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

grimreaper69 said:


> I've paid off more cars than you've ever owned.


so whats your excuse for ending up wiff teh pos's you own now


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Model_Car_Groupie said:


> takes a REAL man that can handle a nail polish brush. You just dont know because your car has a combustable engine


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

8fifty said:


> rides better than yo momma
> 
> luks like your poor, thats why you obsessed wif model cars, cuz you cant build a real car


I've turned more wrenches than you've turned tricks. I could build any 1:1 I wanted, fact is I choose not to. My family comes first, not a fuckin car.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

8fifty said:


> pics of your daughters, or ur a phaggot
> :fool2:


So you are a pedophile then?


****** ass tree jumper. Put down the candy bar and step away from the toddler.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Model_Car_Groupie said:


> but do you have a woman? :biggrin:


You must not be able to read. I HAVE A WIFE. Do I have to spell it out for you lil *******?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> so whats your excuse for ending up wiff teh pos's you own now


Hmm...... You drive a fuckin KIA, and you're callin my PONTIACS POS'S? You got shit twisted bro.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Model_Car_Groupie said:


> but do you have a woman? :biggrin:


barbies or figurines :rimshot:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm gonna let you lil bitches have your fun. It don't hurt me none. I have a life that's worth livin. When you guys grow some balls and act like real men then you've learned the true meaning of life. Until then you're just some scared ass bitches hidin behind a keyboard E-THUGGIN.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm gonna let you lil bitches have your fun. It don't hurt me none. I have a life that's worth livin. When you guys grow some balls and act like real men then you've learned the true meaning of life. Until then you're just some scared ass bitches hidin behind a keyboard E-THUGGIN.


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

grimreaper69 said:


> So you are a pedophile then?
> 
> 
> ****** ass tree jumper. Put down the candy bar and step away from the toddler.


shut cho bitch ass up ho, post teh pics


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

FUCK YOU BITCH!! I AIN'T POSTIN PICS OF MY 4YO DAUGHTER SO YOU CAN GET YOUR ROCKS OFF. PUSSY BITCH, GET A WOMAN YOUR OWN AGE AND STOP CHASIN THE KIDS.


AND LEARN HOW TO SPELL, HOOKED ON PHONICS WORKS WONDERS YOU INBRED ILLITERATE HILLBILLY BITCH.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

grimreaper69 said:


> FUCK YOU BITCH!! I AIN'T POSTIN PICS OF MY 4YO DAUGHTER SO YOU CAN GET YOUR ROCKS OFF. PUSSY BITCH, GET A WOMAN YOUR OWN AGE *AND STOP CHASIN THE KIDS.*


ayyyeee but yet you play with teh kids and minors in the model section


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

Model_Car_Groupie said:


> Does she ride good?


Better than any woman you'll EVER meet.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

pancho1969 said:


> Yall shouldn't respond to these guys that's what they're lookin for. They even made a topic in off topic about this to attract back up to this thread haha. I'm sure it make them feel real cool and tough by making fun of us :ugh.


X2...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

grimreaper69 said:


> Hmm...... You drive a fuckin KIA, and you're callin my PONTIACS POS'S? You got shit twisted bro.


yeas i am calling it a peice of shit so whats your point ohh wait you got 2 car notes cuz yo pos aint paid fo. you got a family and pay rent like every other man who doesnt play wiff toys. ****** :facepalm:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

grimreaper69 said:


> Better than any woman you'll EVER meet.



scaled dreams.... bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha:burn:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Not wasting my breath on this shit.... But will say one thing....
You guys can talk all u want, but be careful what u say.... Karma is a bitch... I dont give a fuck what anyone thinks of me.... For the bitch that asked how my friend died.... Cancer....
As for the AIDS comment... Watch what u say fucker.... I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.... See you stupid fucks are uneducated... You think gay nikkas just get HIV.... Wrong... I'm as straight as an arrow but I got infected last year.... Yea, call me names I don't give a fuck...I'm tired of dealing with uneducated assholes.... I spent 6 fuckin months in a hospital.... Two types of pneumonia... I died twice... In a coma for 6 weeks.... Shits real funny isn't it asshole... I had my lungs collapse four times... I'm permanently disabled... I have to take a wheel chair with me so I don't give out of breath from walking more than ten feet... You assholes disgust me.... I can't believe your mothers shit you out of her pussy.... Yea, y'all real big ****** now... Gotta make fun of others to make yourself feel better.... Fuck this shit, fuck this site, and most of all fuxk your mothers for giving birth to your sorry trashy nonexistent lives....


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Model_Car_Groupie said:


> Does she ride good?


:thumbsdown: naw rode her once didnt cut it so i just let her suck my bawls.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Not wasting my breath on this shit.... But will say one thing....
> You guys can talk all u want, but be careful what u say.... Karma is a bitch... I dont give a fuck what anyone thinks of me.... For the bitch that asked how my friend died.... Cancer....
> As for the AIDS comment... Watch what u say fucker.... I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.... See you stupid fucks are uneducated...* You think gay nikkas just get HIV.... Wrong... I'm as straight as an arrow but I got infected last year...*. Yea, call me names I don't give a fuck...I'm tired of dealing with uneducated assholes.... I spent 6 fuckin months in a hospital.... Two types of pneumonia... I died twice... In a coma for 6 weeks.... Shits real funny isn't it asshole... I had my lungs collapse four times... I'm permanently disabled... I have to take a wheel chair with me so I don't give out of breath from walking more than ten feet... You assholes disgust me.... I can't believe your mothers shit you out of her pussy.... Yea, y'all real big ****** now... Gotta make fun of others to make yourself feel better.... Fuck this shit, fuck this site, and most of all fuxk your mothers for giving birth to your sorry trashy nonexistent lives....


ayyee so you got teh aids


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

sneekyg909 said:


> X2...


I just put em all on iggy, nothin they say has any interest to me. They just think they're better. Karma's a bitch.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> Not wasting my breath on this shit.... But will say one thing....
> You guys can talk all u want, but be careful what u say.... Karma is a bitch... I dont give a fuck what anyone thinks of me.... For the bitch that asked how my friend died.... Cancer....
> As for the AIDS comment... Watch what u say fucker.... I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.... See you stupid fucks are uneducated... You think gay nikkas just get HIV.... Wrong... I'm as straight as an arrow but I got infected last year.... Yea, call me names I don't give a fuck...I'm tired of dealing with uneducated assholes.... I spent 6 fuckin months in a hospital.... Two types of pneumonia... I died twice... In a coma for 6 weeks.... Shits real funny isn't it asshole... I had my lungs collapse four times... I'm permanently disabled... I have to take a wheel chair with me so I don't give out of breath from walking more than ten feet... You assholes disgust me.... I can't believe your mothers shit you out of her pussy.... Yea, y'all real big ****** now... Gotta make fun of others to make yourself feel better.... Fuck this shit, fuck this site, and most of all fuxk your mothers for giving birth to your sorry trashy nonexistent lives....


is this true ?


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Not wasting my breath on this shit.... But will say one thing....
> You guys can talk all u want, but be careful what u say.... Karma is a bitch... I dont give a fuck what anyone thinks of me.... For the bitch that asked how my friend died.... Cancer....
> As for the AIDS comment... Watch what u say fucker.... I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.... See you stupid fucks are uneducated... You think gay nikkas just get HIV.... Wrong... I'm as straight as an arrow but I got infected last year.... Yea, call me names I don't give a fuck...I'm tired of dealing with uneducated assholes.... I spent 6 fuckin months in a hospital.... Two types of pneumonia... I died twice... In a coma for 6 weeks.... Shits real funny isn't it asshole... I had my lungs collapse four times... I'm permanently disabled... I have to take a wheel chair with me so I don't give out of breath from walking more than ten feet... You assholes disgust me.... I can't believe your mothers shit you out of her pussy.... Yea, y'all real big ****** now... Gotta make fun of others to make yourself feel better.... Fuck this shit, fuck this site, and most of all fuxk your mothers for giving birth to your sorry trashy nonexistent lives....


Don't let the shit get to you bro. Like you said, uneducated. I have a word for them that I don't use very often, and I still won't use it now because I don't want to offend the GOOD people here.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> is this true ?


You wanna see a pic of all the goddamn meds I have to take? Something else to laugh about....


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Mystro said:


> laughing at your own posts is for *******, oh wait you build models and live in your Grandmothers basement....carry on


really bro really really that's all dammmmmmmmmn that's it homie y don't u go barrow arsins lil yellow book for dummies and come up with sumthing better homie   big bad off topics nikkas son mas putos y mas pendejos can't even come up with sumthing good to bag on sumbody  :ugh: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: now i see what happens wen u don't pay attn in school :facepalm:


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Not wasting my breath on this shit.... But will say one thing....
> You guys can talk all u want, but be careful what u say.... Karma is a bitch... I dont give a fuck what anyone thinks of me.... For the bitch that asked how my friend died.... Cancer....
> As for the AIDS comment... Watch what u say fucker.... I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.... See you stupid fucks are uneducated... You think gay nikkas just get HIV.... Wrong... I'm as straight as an arrow but I got infected last year.... Yea, call me names I don't give a fuck...I'm tired of dealing with uneducated assholes.... I spent 6 fuckin months in a hospital.... Two types of pneumonia... I died twice... In a coma for 6 weeks.... Shits real funny isn't it asshole... I had my lungs collapse four times... I'm permanently disabled... I have to take a wheel chair with me so I don't give out of breath from walking more than ten feet... You assholes disgust me.... I can't believe your mothers shit you out of her pussy.... Yea, y'all real big ****** now... Gotta make fun of others to make yourself feel better.... Fuck this shit, fuck this site, and most of all fuxk your mothers for giving birth to your sorry trashy nonexistent lives....


so you got aids??
duz that mean we all do now :run:


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

grimreaper69 said:


> FUCK YOU BITCH!! I AIN'T POSTIN PICS OF MY 4YO DAUGHTER SO YOU CAN GET YOUR ROCKS OFF. PUSSY BITCH, GET A WOMAN YOUR OWN AGE AND STOP CHASIN THE KIDS.
> 
> 
> AND LEARN HOW TO SPELL, HOOKED ON PHONICS WORKS WONDERS YOU INBRED ILLITERATE HILLBILLY BITCH.


listen here ese
im gettin pissed teh fuk off
i work at petco so i know alot of powerful people
imma post this so you know i mean buisness


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

grimreaper69 said:


> Don't let the shit get to you bro. Like you said, uneducated. I have a word for them that I don't use very often, and I still won't use it now because I don't want to offend the GOOD people here.


so your educated and you drive that piece of shit car
i bet u live wif yo mama


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> You wanna see a pic of all the goddamn meds I have to take? Something else to laugh about....


:inout:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> really bro really really that's all dammmmmmmmmn that's it homie y don't u go barrow arsins lil yellow book for dummies and come up with sumthing better homie   big bad off topics nikkas son mas putos y mas pendejos can't even come up with sumthing good to bag on sumbody  :ugh: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: now i see what happens wen u don't pay attn in school :facepalm:




:werd: you end up a grown ass man making toys


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

8fifty said:


> so you got aids??
> duz that mean we all do now :run:





8fifty said:


> listen here ese
> im gettin pissed teh fuk off
> i work at petco so i know alot of powerful people
> imma post this so you know i mean buisness





8fifty said:


> so your educated and you drive that piece of shit car
> i bet u live wif yo mama


hey vato if u don't like what's being said or being posted NOBODY HAS U HERE by force homie u can leave anytime u want bro :wave: no disrespect homie


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

darkside customs said:


> You wanna see a pic of all the goddamn meds I have to take? Something else to laugh about....


so what you are saying now that it's ok to make fun of me but i cant make fun of you :nicoderm: 

this was taken from yo sig
"I see where you are goin with this... You're a fat ass ****** that pushes a busted up Kia with bolt ons....Congratulations on your first step in admitting that you're a poop pusher...."


Jus saying


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> hey vato if u don't like what's being said or being posted NOBODY HAS U HERE by force homie u can leave anytime u want bro :wave: no disrespect homie


***


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> :werd: you end up a grown ass man making toys


and ur point is?????? so what homie :dunno: is thur a point to all this  tell what homie these toys as u call them that we build have been in magazines from lowrider and other magazines with 1:1s car builders askin us to build one for them y don't u go tell them they like to play with toys homie since they obviously want our toys to play with go ahead go on firme ask around bro will be waiting homie :drama:


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

wuzz up you fucking ******* model builder bichesss,,, why you **** mad??

viva le ot!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> ***


hahahaha thats it bro wooooooooow thats hurts homie damn bro that was really an insult buahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:









GO READ THIS HOMIE AND COME UP WITH SUMTHING GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: *** este wey :buttkick:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> and ur point is?????? so what homie :dunno: is thur a point to all this  tell what homie these toys as u call them that we build have been in magazines from lowrider and other magazines with 1:1s car builders askin us to build one for them y don't u go tell them they like to play with toys homie since they obviously want our toys to play with go ahead go on firme ask around bro will be waiting homie :drama:


ok so what your saying is if i ask someone who wants a model of a car they own that they really want a toy of their car and thats supposed to piss them off.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

chingon68mex said:


> wuzz up you fucking ******* model builder bichesss,,, why you **** mad??
> 
> viva le ot!!!


otro wey :facepalm: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

chingon68mex said:


> wuzz up you fucking ******* model builder bichesss,,, why you **** mad??
> 
> viva le ot!!!


aw you fucked up now they gonna post random pictures wiff out photoshop and say its you.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

you know whats funny this is teh only place where they refer to cars as 1:1 and not just cars :facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> ok so what your saying is if i ask someone who wants a model of a car they own that they really want a toy of their car and thats supposed to piss them off.


HOLD ON NOW GO READ THIS HOMIE :facepalm:










AND GET BACK TO ME HOMIE  WHEN YOU FIND OUT WHAT I JUST SAID OK :thumbsup: 




NOW DONT BE SHY AND GO READ BRO U DO KNOW HOW TO READ RIGHT  :dunno:


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> hey vato if u don't like what's being said or being posted NOBODY HAS U HERE by force homie u can leave anytime u want bro :wave: no disrespect homie


want me to rape u ****

no ****/aids


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> you know whats funny this is teh only place where they refer to cars as 1:1 and not just cars :facepalm:


AND UR POINT IS????????? :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

8fifty said:


> want me to rape u ****
> 
> no ****/aids


:ugh: NOW WHO'S CALLIN WHO A **** WANTS TO DO WHAT TO WHO :facepalm: :loco: DAMN ITS LIKE THAT IN OFF TOPIC NO WONDER :shocked:


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> :ugh: NOW WHO'S CALLIN WHO A **** WANTS TO DO WHAT TO WHO :facepalm: :loco: DAMN ITS LIKE THAT IN OFF TOPIC NO WONDER :shocked:


hey bitch listen up
shut the fuck up
im a very powerful man
dont piss me off ese


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

8fifty said:


> hey bitch listen up
> shut the fuck up
> im a very powerful man
> dont piss me off ese


hey homie like i said b4 if u dont like whats being said or being posted dont come in here its that simple and if cant hang then dont post nothing that way no one will reply  have nice day homie


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

ars!n said:


> Aye we're just 2 bath tub cholo's looking for a third to mix it up :boink: You can come over and bring your toy cars and play if you like :naughty:
> 
> as for the rest of you, *your welcome to join us in the basement* :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/337597-firmejoe-why-you-gettin-clowned.html


:nicoderm:


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

bigdogg323 said:


> hey homie like i said b4 if u dont like whats being said or being posted dont come in here its that simple and if cant hang then dont post nothing that way no one will reply  have nice day homie


dont kwote me ******


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ars!n said:


> Aye we're just 2 bath tub cholo's looking for a third to mix it up :boink: You can come over anybody from off topic can bring your toys  and play if you like :naughty:
> 
> with the both of us, your welcome to join us in the basement :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-off-topic/337597-firmejoe-why-you-gettin-clowned.html



NOW THIS IS


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

8fifty said:


> dont kwote me ******


:roflmao: :roflmao: NOW NOW NAME CALLING HOMIE SI NO PUEDES AWANTAR POS GTFOH :inout:


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

bigdogg323 said:


> NOW THIS IS


Was that a yes :dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

ars!n said:


> Was that a yes :dunno:


WTF THATS IT I GUESS U DIDIN READ UR LIL BOOK FOR DUMMIES HUH DAMN HOMIE EITHER YALL REALLY SUCK AS SMART ASSES :facepalm:OH AND SORRY HOMIE I DONT HAVE ONE :dunno: BUT U CAN BORROW FIRMES THOU


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Hydrohype said:


> (pack of hot dog's)damm thats funny.. But nah you guys, they two dude's get alot of pussy.
> 
> infarct firmjoe just sent me a pm. He Said that both he and has buddy are real playa's and they dream about building some real lo lo's But they both got child support to catch up on. they each got two baby mama's that be sweaten them for there walmart checks every time they get paid. then he told me the Ar'sn dude has kind of a a fire fetish?
> 
> ...


damm Im still laughing at this post. Okay my model family! I think we can kill game with these children. We already showed them who the real men are.. and it aint them! they said we play with toy's and we dont have shit and cant turn a wrench. P O W we put our own shit on blast, SHOWED MANY CARS SHOWED OUR GROWN UP WRENCH TURNING CAPABILITY'S. and what did they do? talk more shit. then when they got clowned even more. what did they do? run and get back up to do what? talk more shit! now there next move is to search the site for anyone they can find and come back with pictures of real lo lo's. probably some real tight shit, like baller style show quality ranfla's? and when that happens there all gonna cheer lead and at like that's how they always roll in the first place! But the kitty kat is already out of the bag. Its to late for them to floss because they have already been slammed and re slammed.. The dick measuring contest is over. we won.. tell them to save there back up because we have already moved on. they 
take the trophy for biggest haters of 2012, rollindeep pancho darkside. tonio uncle grimm even brandon, Bigdogg our nation wide, hell our world wide friendship's is proof enough that we are solid. we shine like chrome because thats the kind of ballers we really are. I got $200 in the bank and $12,000 of credit card dept. I cant afford shit. But I am a rich man because I have real friends and i dont have to pick on or bully other people to make myself feel like a big man. and we know that our art work does not end when we close the garage, we just take it to the build table in the house. and yea are collections most certainly are worth more than some peoples cars. but why cloud our wealthy hearts and mind's with these peasants a minute longer than we have too? this is not the county jail? this is not Y A, or prison. we dont have to worry about the gate's racking and chow time. we aint got shit to prove. we won. we are the better crew! so lets act like it. Im gonna post a link of a 63-64 rivi promo just as a reminder to the peasants? 
that this shit aint cheap, they aint toy's, and a classic is a classic. weather it be 1/25 scale or 1/1.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1963-Buick-Riviera-Promo-graded-9-out-of-10-14001-/170851085272?
pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c784abd8#ht_2606wt_934

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1964-Buick-Riviera-Promo-graded-9-out-of-10-14002-/170851087688?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c784b548#ht_2588wt_934

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1968-Chevy-...ultDomain_0&hash=item5894310c7b#ht_2606wt_934

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1969-Chevy-Impala-Conv-Promo-graded-9-out-of-10-15082-/170851099610?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c784e3da#ht_2588wt_934

There that should about cover the cost of a Kia with some rims!


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> damm Im still laughing at this post. Okay my model family! I think we can kill game with these children. We already showed them who the real men are.. and it aint them! they said we play with toy's and we dont have shit and cant turn a wrench. P O W we put our own shit on blast, SHOWED MANY CARS SHOWED OUR GROWN UP WRENCH TURNING CAPABILITY'S. and what did they do? talk more shit. then when they got clowned even more. what did they do? run and get back up to do what? talk more shit! now there next move is to search the site for anyone they can find and come back with pictures of real lo lo's. probably some real tight shit, like baller style show quality ranfla's? and when that happens there all gonna cheer lead and at like that's how they always roll in the first place! But the kitty kat is already out of the bag. Its to late for them to floss because they have already been slammed and re slammed.. The dick measuring contest is over. we won.. tell them to save there back up because we have already moved on. they
> take the trophy for biggest haters of 2012, rollindeep pancho darkside. tonio uncle grimm even brandon, Bigdogg our nation wide, hell our world wide friendship's is proof enough that we are solid. we shine like chrome because thats the kind of ballers we really are. I got $200 in the bank and $12,000 of credit card dept. I cant afford shit. But I am a rich man because I have real friends and i dont have to pick on or bully other people to make myself feel like a big man. and we know that our art work does not end when we close the garage, we just take it to the build table in the house. and yea are collections most certainly are worth more than some peoples cars. but why cloud our wealthy hearts and mind's with these peasants a minute longer than we have too? this is not the county jail? this is not Y A, or prison. we dont have to worry about the gate's racking and chow time. we aint got shit to prove. we won. we are the better crew! so lets act like it. Im gonna post a link of a 63-64 rivi promo just as a reminder to the peasants?
> that this shit aint cheap, they aint toy's, and a classic is a classic. weather it be 1/25 scale or 1/1..
> 
> ...


 didnt read or click on links of toys so stfu ******


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> AND UR POINT IS????????? :dunno: :roflmao:


 that yall play wiff toys


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> WTF THATS IT I GUESS U DIDIN READ UR LIL BOOK FOR DUMMIES HUH DAMN HOMIE EITHER YALL REALLY SUCK AS SMART ASSES :facepalm:OH AND SORRY HOMIE I DONT HAVE ONE :dunno: BUT U CAN BORROW FIRMES THOU


:uh: :facepalm:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

8fifty said:


> listen here ese
> im gettin pissed teh fuk off
> i work at petco so i know alot of powerful people
> imma post this so you know i mean buisness



:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao:


:roflmao:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> that yall play wiff toys


 UH HUH AND UR POINT WILL BE :uh: :dunno: 


TELL U WHAT FIRME COME UP WITH SUM GOOD SHIT TO SAY BUST OUT UR DUMMY BOOK GO IN THE BASEMENT WITH ARSIN PUT UR HEADS 2GETHER COME BACK AND TRY TO COME UP WITH SUMTHING NOW GO ON GIT BOY HURRY TIMES A WASTIN HOMIE :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

FirmeJoe said:


> didnt read or click on links of toys so stfu ******


 fail,,you lost. your boy/girl said come to bed now meho,, time to pay for the kia!


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Guys dont answer the offtopic dudes. The more you talk to them the dumber they get, stop this shit and lock this topic. 

We have to know how to ignore scum because there is too many of it all around the world we cant change them all to normal persons.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

Agree with siim 1000%


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

ehole, they traded the kia for a ford escort! Now that's gansta.






:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*YO JOE SHOW ME SOMETHING FIRME*



FirmeJoe said:


> :werd: you end up a grown ass man making toys


dont clown on us in the model section,some of us are true lowriders in this game,I've had plenty of impalas & bombs in the past to make my own car club.My son ride lowrider bike & I have a bomb in the works.We dont spend money on these models cause cars cost too much,I have over 20 g's in my 54,& still counting.If you dont like it then dont come around,plain & simple.Now I would ask you to build a model for you to see it aint easy & a real car you can forget it,I passed you in that section a long time ago.I build model cars till my bomb is ready,lowrider 24/7.Now take ten paces & try to guess the color of my shoe laces,foe life.



post up pics of cars you've had,& I'll show you a real car builder on this side.dont be scared joe we all FIRME in here.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Siim123 said:


> Guys dont answer the offtopic dudes. The more you talk to them the dumber they get, stop this shit and lock this topic.
> 
> We have to know how to ignore scum because there is too many of it all around the world we cant change them all to normal persons.


YEAH I AGREE WITH U SIIM BUT IT'S FUN SEEING THEM LOOK SO STUPID BRO AND THE BEST PART IS THEY DONT HAVE A CLUE THEY GETTIN CLOWNED :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> dont clown on us in the model section,some of us are true lowriders in this game,I've had plenty of impalas & bombs in the past to make my own car club.My son ride lowrider bike & I have a bomb in the works.We dont spend money on these models cause cars cost too much,I have over 20 g's in my 54,& still counting.If you dont like it then dont come around,plain & simple.Now I would ask you to build a model for you to see it aint easy & a real car you can forget it,I passed you in that section a long time ago.I build model cars till my bomb is ready,lowrider 24/7.Now take ten paces & try to guess the color of my shoe laces,foe life.
> 
> 
> 
> post up pics of cars you've had,& I'll show you a real car builder on this side.dont be scared joe we all FIRME in here.



Can I post my cars up Tingo? I don't have any lowrider cars though


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

Siim123 said:


> Guys dont answer the offtopic dudes. The more you talk to them the dumber they get, stop this shit and lock this topic.
> 
> We have to know how to ignore scum because there is too many of it all around the world we cant change them all to normal persons.


Stop saying the ”OT guys”. I threw out one little joke and some basement dwelling Virgins got their chonies in a bunch telling their disease infested life stories. so my advice is.... Get pussy, humor, and a car that can go Vroom Vroom by itself and you'll be headed in the right direction.

kthnxby,
A.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Already hit a mod up to have this topic locked...


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

ars!n said:


> Stop saying the ”OT guys”


What the fuck should we call you?!? You dont own any cars worth mention, you dont build any cars worth mention, you dont even have friends that build cars worth mention. You have no place on layitlow. You cant post your rides, if and when you do, you get clowned. You not in, nor do you have friends in any note worthy car clubs. You cant even understand any of the topics in tech. The only place you can post is off topic cause its full of drop out retards like you and your bullshit buddies. So go back to off topic and start more threads, its really all you got going for you.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*lol*



ars!n said:


> Stop saying the ”OT guys”. I threw out one little joke and some basement dwelling Virgins got their chonies in a bunch telling their disease infested life stories. so my advice is.... Get pussy, humor, and a car that can go Vroom Vroom by itself and you'll be headed in the right direction.
> 
> kthnxby,
> A.


we got all that covered,now get the steppin agginssakram


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

sinicle said:


> What the fuck should we call you?!? You dont own any cars worth mention, you dont build any cars worth mention, you dont even have friends that build cars worth mention. You have no place on layitlow. You cant post your rides, if and when you do, you get clowned. You not in, nor do you have friends in any note worthy car clubs. You cant even understand any of the topics in tech. The only place you can post is off topic cause its full of drop out retards like you and your bullshit buddies. So go back to off topic and start more threads, its really all you got going for you.


Sinicle just told his monkyazz.lol.Clownin wey,aweready


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Already hit a mod up to have this topic locked...


X2



sinicle said:


> What the fuck should we call you?!? You dont own any cars worth mention, you dont build any cars worth mention, you dont even have friends that build cars worth mention. You have no place on layitlow. You cant post your rides, if and when you do, you get clowned. You not in, nor do you have friends in any note worthy car clubs. You cant even understand any of the topics in tech. The only place you can post is off topic cause its full of drop out retards like you and your bullshit buddies. So go back to off topic and start more threads, its really all you got going for you.


They got served AGAIN.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Already hit a mod up to have this topic locked...


Do they call you ” darkside” due to your lack of white blood cells :dunno


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*I'm here*



ars!n said:


> Do they call you ” darkside” due to your lack of white blood cells :dunno



oye James left the building,you can talk to me since it look like you have no friends.Orale I have the shoulder for you to cry on before I dislocate it to leave you hangin.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

darkside customs said:


> Already hit a mod up to have this topic locked...



snitching is bad for la raza, we haven't had any fun since the ot riots of 2011, the frame swap lincoln,the convertible cadillac for 45k,some hoe and her titie pics, the last we got was some fool selling a g body for some cool 15k,,it was time,,,,dont take this from us, dont be assholes


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

chingon68mex said:


> snitching is bad for la raza, we haven't had any fun since the ot riots of 2011, the frame swap lincoln,the convertible cadillac for 45k,some hoe and her titie pics, the last we got was some fool selling a g body for some cool 15k,,it was time,,,,dont take this from us, dont be assholes


yall the ones messing up the thread layitlow started,we didnt ask for this.Layitlow brought it themselves.We want this thread taken off to get yall the hell on up out of here.


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Hydrohype said:


> fail,,you lost. your boy/girl said come to bed now meho,, time to pay for the kia!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ars!n said:


> Do they call you ” darkside” due to your lack of white blood cells :dunno


Wow! Man, thats fuckin hilarious.... Your humor ranks up there with George Lopez and his Nick at Nite sitcom.... Now I see why your only welcome in OT....


chingon68mex said:


> snitching is bad for la raza, we haven't had any fun since the ot riots of 2011, the frame swap lincoln,the convertible cadillac for 45k,some hoe and her titie pics, the last we got was some fool selling a g body for some cool 15k,,it was time,,,,dont take this from us, dont be assholes


And ridin FirmeJoes dick any harder and you might just be his nutsac....


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> YEAH I AGREE WITH U SIIM BUT IT'S FUN SEEING THEM LOOK SO STUPID BRO AND THE BEST PART IS THEY DONT HAVE A CLUE THEY GETTIN CLOWNED :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:


Bwahahahahahahahaha i can agree. this is teh only reason why im replying


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> View attachment 492934


lol,try again,show me your cars.


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Not wasting my breath on this shit.... But will say one thing....
> You guys can talk all u want, but be careful what u say.... Karma is a bitch... I dont give a fuck what anyone thinks of me.... For the bitch that asked how my friend died.... Cancer....
> As for the AIDS comment... Watch what u say fucker.... I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy.... See you stupid fucks are uneducated... You think gay nikkas just get HIV.... Wrong... I'm as straight as an arrow but I got infected last year.... Yea, call me names I don't give a fuck...I'm tired of dealing with uneducated assholes.... I spent 6 fuckin months in a hospital.... Two types of pneumonia... I died twice... In a coma for 6 weeks.... Shits real funny isn't it asshole... I had my lungs collapse four times... I'm permanently disabled... I have to take a wheel chair with me so I don't give out of breath from walking more than ten feet... You assholes disgust me.... I can't believe your mothers shit you out of her pussy.... Yea, y'all real big ****** now... Gotta make fun of others to make yourself feel better.... Fuck this shit, fuck this site, and most of all fuxk your mothers for giving birth to your sorry trashy nonexistent lives....


quoted for butthurt :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :run: :drama:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ars!n said:


> Do they call you ” darkside” due to your lack of white blood cells :dunno


:roflmao:ayyee they call him dark side because he likes the mayate cock.


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

TINGOS said:


> lol,try again,show me your penis.


WTF :ugh:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> dont clown on us in the model section,some of us are true lowriders in this game,I've had plenty of impalas & bombs in the past to make my own car club.My son ride lowrider bike & I have a bomb in the works.We dont spend money on these models cause cars cost too much,I have over 20 g's in my 54,& still counting.If you dont like it then dont come around,plain & simple.Now I would ask you to build a model for you to see it aint easy & a real car you can forget it,I passed you in that section a long time ago.I build model cars till my bomb is ready,lowrider 24/7.Now take ten paces & try to guess the color of my shoe laces,foe life.
> 
> 
> 
> post up pics of cars you've had,& I'll show you a real car builder on this side.dont be scared joe we all FIRME in here.


Wow who teh fuck are you you aint posted until now so why yo panties in a bunch but if it makes you feel better fuck you there now you can have a reason to talk shit


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> lol,try again,show me your cars.


Lol try to Stfu and post them why cuz i care what you think sure:h5: post yours


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

darkside customs said:


> Already hit a mod up to have this topic locked...


looks like they said "fuck you"


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> :roflmao:ayyee they call him dark side because he likes the mayate cock.


You can take that racist shit elsewhere also.... 
Picking up a Lil Rob CD, watching American Me and Boulevard Nights does not make one a Cholo....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> Lol try to Stfu and post them why cuz i care what you think sure:h5: post yours


This **** is a t shirt rider....


----------

